# Value of a 15 year old JD X325



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

The owner of the house we're buying is offering to sell his 15 year old John Deere X325 lawn tractor (17 HP, 48" deck). I don't have a clue where to find the value of old JD garden tractors. 

It looks to be in reasonable shape but will look at it closer in a few days when we're out there doing the septic inspection.

Does anyone know if there is an equivalent of Kelly Blue Book for garden tractors? Alternatively, does anyone have an idea of how much this is worth?

Any and all help/guidance appreciated.

(Found this forum through a search. Hope this post is OK.)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rrosen, welcome to the forum and good luck on the purchase of your new home. I direct you to this site http://www.fastline.com/v100/listings.aspx?Category=Riding+Mowers&Manufacturer=John+Deere&Model=325 for a general idea of the value. John Deere really holds the value and if it's been cared for then you sure can't go wrong. Hope you come back! Christopher


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

I'm sure I'll be around the forum to learn. Tractors are foreign to me, I'm more a race car guy.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Try looking at a few of these. It should give you a good ballpark figure. Hope it helps. 

JOHN DEERE 325, Used JOHN DEERE 325, JOHN DEERE 325 For Sale At TractorHouse.com - Page 1


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea they were worth that much.


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

The guy sold it for $500 before I got there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that. Someone got a great deal.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

General rule of thumb for tractor prices are : does it run/mow/has it been maintained regular? Condition, extra attachments ( plows/deck) also add to the value.

Average lawn tractor in good condition ( with battery), runs/mows is worth at least $300 and up- GT's/heavy duty tractors are worth more for their ruggedness , age/condition/popularity also plays into the cost as well.


----------

